# Dark Chocolate



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Any dark chocolate fans out there? I was gifted some Xocai dark chocolate a while back and thought it was the best dark chocolate I'd ever tasted. I've since become a distributer for this stuff. I've never been one to sell things, ie amway etc. but this is truly the best dark chocolate I've ever had and I've tried a lot. Anyway, turns out this stuff is blended with something called an acai berry that has the highest anti-oxidant content of anything known to man. So not only is it good, its good for you. If anybody has any interest, drop me a line, I've got a standing monthly order and it's coming in faster than I eat it, so I thought I might actually try and sell a piece here and there.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Mike.. I wouldn't mind trying some of that chocolate. Let me know how many greenbacks you want for a sampling...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

khubli said:


> Hey Mike.. I wouldn't mind trying some of that chocolate. Let me know how many greenbacks you want for a sampling...


And if he likes it, I too would be interested in some amazing dark chocolate.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

khubli said:


> Hey Mike.. I wouldn't mind trying some of that chocolate. Let me know how many greenbacks you want for a sampling...


I'm gonna throw you a few to try in the warhead that will be taking out most of you're town sometime next week.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

It looks like Xocai is fairly expensive, close to a buck per piece - that's up in Valrhona territory. Would it be worth signing on as a distributor to get a better deal, even if we don't plan on selling?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

pathman said:


> I'm gonna throw you a few to try in the warhead that will be taking out most of you're town sometime next week.


Okay, now you had to go and ruin my weekend... I suppose I'll have my last supper this Sunday ! 

Thanks Mike..


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> It looks like Xocai is fairly expensive, close to a buck per piece - that's up in Valrhona territory. Would it be worth signing on as a distributor to get a better deal, even if we don't plan on selling?


yeah, its not cheap, and yes signing up to be a distributor saves you some dough, that's primarily why I signed up. My accountant sells this stuff and talked me into it after I bought a couple of boxes once. I can help you with all that if you are ever interested, truth is, I give away more to my techs and friends than I've ever sold. Like I said, I'm no salesman, but if you like dark bittersweet chocolate, this stuff is a must have in my opinion. I only have the nuggets and the orange infused bars. I've tried the other products and really don't care for them.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Mike, if this is as good or better than the Valrhona, I would like to try it. Valrhona is currently the best dark choc I have ever tried.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> Mike, if this is as good or better than the Valrhona, I would like to try it. Valrhona is currently the best dark choc I have ever tried.


pm me your addy and I fire you out a sample.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I adore dark chocolate and would be interested in a group buy. What % cocoa bars are available?


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I adore dark chocolate and would be interested in a group buy. What % cocoa bars are available?


It is 70% cacoa on the nuggets, not sure about the bar but I think it is the same.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

pathman said:


> It is 70% cacoa on the nuggets, not sure about the bar but I think it is the same.


I love ACAI juice and dark chocolate. Sounds even better together. Let me know if we can work something out.

scottie


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

alright since I've been home, I've already had one of the nuggets. i wanted another immediately. A friend is over so I told him he had to try some of this.. broke open one of the Mega bars. He ate one triangle.. damn if i'm not finishing the last triangle now. This stuff is addictive. I like the mix of tart berries in the chocolate.

Mike you enabler !


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Never tried the Xocai. The Graycliff Ambassador gave us some unreleased chocolate they are working awhile back and it was freaking awesome. I don't even like chocolate and it was mouth watering.

They are making a tobacco dark chocolate. Can't sell it here because of the FDA (currently).


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

My wife loves dark chocolate. Frankly I'm not that fond of it, but I did read an article last year saying that it is healthy for you. Just like having a glass of red wine every day.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

I wouldn't mind trying it. Let me know what you're asking.

Mike


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Love dark chocolate. Jacques Torres rox.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Any updates on this?

I usually buy Frey 70% from Switzerland. It's not imported here, but I have enough family and friends from there to keep my wine fridge stocked with chocolate bars too.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I've become a huge fan of these



Best damn chocolate I've ever had.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I dig dark Chocolate. For everyday Chocolate: Dove Dark Chocolate or Dove Milk Chocolate with caramel. 

Higher end Chocolate. Lindt Wafer Bar is pure ecstasy!

ATL


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

I got the sampler that Mike sent. The nuggets are good, but the bar is even better. The bar is made with 70% cocoa (belgian choc) and has small pieces of acai berries and orange in it.

Mike, if you decide to do a group buy on the bar, I would be interested. Just let me know how much.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Mmm... dark chocolate. Count me in.


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

I would be up for this. that is if you still have an offer out there?


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

I've got plenty of the nuggets and bars here on hand, I signed up to be a distributor so I can get all I want without paying retail. I will sell the nuggets for $1.25 each and the bars for $3.25 each plus shipping. As you know, dark chocolate is much better when followed by tobacco, so I will have to make sure have the proper means to enjoy this fine chocolate.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Mike thanks for the re-supply of the Xocai Chocolates. They look delicious. I'm posting a new thread with the chocolates and the tag-alongs you sent. You weren't kidding when you said tasty tag-alongs to go with the chocolate. I'm gonna have one heck of a Memorial Day Weekend. I don't even know which one to start with !

see the photos here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=84544


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Any updates on this?
> 
> I usually buy Frey 70% from Switzerland. It's not imported here, but I have enough family and friends from there to keep my wine fridge stocked with chocolate bars too.


maybe it wasn't imported in the past, but heads up:

http://www.chocolat-frey.com/flavors.asp

Just visit your friendly neighborhood Tar-jay store.....


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> maybe it wasn't imported in the past, but heads up:
> 
> http://www.chocolat-frey.com/flavors.asp
> 
> Just visit your friendly neighborhood Tar-jay store.....


Most excellent news! Wow... Does Neuhaus or Weiss import to USA also?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Most excellent news! Wow... Does Neuhaus or Weiss import to USA also?


Neuhaus has retail shops in NYC, Seattle, Washington and San Fran....

I use this site for all of my chocolate needs, shipping is pretty reasonable:

http://www.worldwidechocolate.com/

this site has weiss chocolate:

http://www.chocosphere.com/Html/Products/weiss.html


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Not to bust anyone's bubbles, but Trader Joe's has excellent dark chocolate at rock bottom prices...


----------

